# So sad...



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What will they think of next to spend our hunting license $'s on?

Your thoughts?

http://www.outdoorlife.com/michigan-city-sterilizes-wild-free-ranging-deer


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This has been going on in a neighborhood in Hamilton county for the last two years. The only difference is the residents of that neighborhood footed the bill themselves. It's an inner city affluent area.
They love their deer but didn't want the city to have controlled hunts to keep the population down. They complained about the damage the deer do to their property but wanted to cull the heard in a humane manner.
Im not a deer hunter and there are plenty of them around my house. Just saw a pack of eight two days ago directly behind my house. I see them cutting through my yard and the neighbor's. 
Certainly a bit hypocritical from where I stand.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow!
Didn't know this was going on in this state as well.
Wonder if these ' hypocrits' will pay for the sterilization of the yotes that aren't near as pretty with big brown eyes that are sure to follow and multiply. Or will they be willing to have the yotes trapped and killed ..as long as they aren't the ones that have to do it or see it being done.
What a shame...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a waste of money. No immediate results will come from this either. The existing herd won't change for years with a silly plan like that.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Morally and ethically depraved. Individuals so divorced from the cycle of life that they pony up big money to not be exposed to it. Hypocrites that don't want to see "poor baby deer killed" yet deny a wild animal it's God given right to reproduce. This is not your pet, Ethel.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> What a waste of money. No immediate results will come from this either. The existing herd won't change for years with a silly plan like that.


Yes...and all the while there are families and Veterans struggling everyday where this $'s could have been wisely spent.
Disgraceful in more ways than one...IMO.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

bobk said:


> What a waste of money. No immediate results will come from this either. The existing herd won't change for years with a silly plan like that.


You're correct about the existing herd not changing for years. However, if you include the fawns it does change. The latest article I read claims that only 4-6 fawns were counted this year after last years sterilization process. That compares to upwards of 30 in the previous year.
This is based on counts conducted in the neighborhood from my earlier post.
These kind of efforts are mind boggling to say the least.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> You're correct about the existing herd not changing for years. However, if you include the fawns it does change. The latest article I read claims that only 4-6 fawns were counted this year after last years sterilization process. That compares to upwards of 30 in the previous year.
> This is based on counts conducted in the neighborhood from my earlier post.
> These kind of efforts are mind boggling to say the least.


Mind boggling and scary in the same breath.
Scary in the sense that there are obviously some that feel this type of 'control' of mother nature is okay and has been let to be done. Scary that the more it is done, the more socially acceptable this will be until it becomes the norm.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They do the same thing around here with feral cats. Figure that one out...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> They do the same thing around here with feral cats. Figure that one out...


Unbelievable! 
Wonder who pays the tab for that one? 
My goodness...the waste of $ that goes on in this country to appease the petty feelings of those that can't face reality is just insane. I know there was a thread a while back on the treatment of feral cats that went a bit sideways and surely don't want to rehash that one out but this kind of thinking is just crazy.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree. I about blew a gasket when I heard. They trap them, spay and neuter them, then release them back into the neighborhood they caught them. 

Meanwhile they arrest people for doing the community a favor by killing them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> I agree. I about blew a gasket when I heard. They trap them, spay and neuter them, then release them back into the neighborhood they caught them.
> 
> Meanwhile they arrest people for doing the community a favor by killing them.


Who legally owns these cats? And why don't they have to be tagged like a dog? 
Just had to buy my dogs tags. Should be against the law to release these cats back into the neighborhoods just like it should be against the law to do the same with stray dogs.
Don't know about doing the community a favor but I know I will continue to do wildlife a favor and carry on like I've done for the last 40+ yrs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

beaver said:


> I agree. I about blew a gasket when I heard. They trap them, spay and neuter them, then release them back into the neighborhood they caught them.
> 
> Meanwhile they arrest people for doing the community a favor by killing them.


They are doing that in Kirtland and Mentor too.

Kill a feral cat and you could be charged with a felony now...House Bill 60 makes knowingly causing physical harm to a companion animal a fifth-degree felony, punishable by six months to a year in jail and a $2,500 fine


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That's ridiculous. "Companion animal" is the dumbest term I've ever heard. An animal is an animal. If I want chihuahua on a spit or a quarter horse sirloin medium rare, I should be able to do it. My kids have a pet snake, does that mean we should make it a felony to kill snakes? I'd rather see someone kill cats than snakes. At least snakes contribute.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I had snakes when I was a youngun companions they were


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Agreed. Feral cats dont last long around these parts. They seem to just vanish..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I had snakes when I was a youngun companions they were


We did too. A whole basement full of them. Dad built a whole glass front wall for us to keep the different snakes in we caught. 
We also had a big black snake that roamed the house just like a dog/cat does. It's favorite spot was to curl up under an ottoman. Either that or stretch out along the back top of the couch. Had a pet albino sguirrel. It's favorite spot was stretched out on the top of the recliner. Guess all these 'companion animals' should be made illegal to kill. 
And then there are the fashionable pet pigs of today. Man, I'm gonna hate that...I really love bacon.
Our society just makes no sense anymore...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> They are doing that in Kirtland and Mentor too.
> 
> Kill a feral cat and you could be charged with a felony now...House Bill 60 makes knowingly causing physical harm to a companion animal a fifth-degree felony, punishable by six months to a year in jail and a $2,500 fine


Is a feral cat/dog born in the wild proven to be still be a companion animal?
If so, has this ever been tested in court? I'm not talking about the neighbors cat/dog that the irresponsible neighbor refuses to keep at his/her home. I'm talking about cats/dogs that have lived there lives in the wild and actually had litters that were born in the wild.
Or is it considered a wild animal under the new revised code and how the new revised code gives the revised definition of a companion animal.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Is a feral cat/dog born in the wild proven to be still be a companion animal?
> If so, has this ever been tested in court? I'm not talking about the neighbors cat/dog that the irresponsible neighbor refuses to keep at his/her home. I'm talking about cats/dogs that have lived there lives in the wild and actually had litters that were born in the wild.
> Or is it considered a wild animal under the new revised code and how the new revised code gives the revised definition of a companion animal.


A feral cat would not be considered a companion animal...at least IMO...I believe to be considered a 'companion' animal they would have to be owned by someone...and like you said we're not talking about the neighbors cat that lives outside most of the time...after all, the meaning of feral is 'wild.'


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

beaver said:


> I agree. I about blew a gasket when I heard. They trap them, spay and neuter them, then release them back into the neighborhood they caught them.
> 
> Meanwhile they arrest people for doing the community a favor by killing them.


They are doing this nonsense in Jackson?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It should be illegal to leave a cat outside as far as I'm concerned. I keep my dog under control at all times. I installed an underground fence to keep him in my yard. I don't want him on other people's property. One day a young couple moves in down the road. The next thing I know I have a cat roaming my property. I see it in my yard, I see it on my farm, I start getting trail came pictures a half mile away from the new neighbors house of the cat every day, I have poop piles in my garden and landscaping, etc. I stop to talk to the new home owners about it. They think that they are doing me a favor by killing mice. I explain that I kill mice with poison, I don't need help. I explain that cats are indiscriminate killers. I explain that I'm trying to conserve wildlife on my place. I explained that it is pooping where I grow food. It all fell on deaf ears. I was very surprised by their lack of comprehension or respect. They continued to let the cat roam. It all worked out shortly after that though.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> This has been going on in a neighborhood in Hamilton county for the last two years. The only difference is the residents of that neighborhood footed the bill themselves. It's an inner city affluent area.
> They love their deer but didn't want the city to have controlled hunts to keep the population down. They complained about the damage the deer do to their property but wanted to cull the heard in a humane manner.
> Im not a deer hunter and there are plenty of them around my house. Just saw a pack of eight two days ago directly behind my house. I see them cutting through my yard and the neighbor's.
> Certainly a bit hypocritical from where I stand.





Hook N Book said:


> You're correct about the existing herd not changing for years. However, if you include the fawns it does change. The latest article I read claims that only 4-6 fawns were counted this year after last years sterilization process. That compares to upwards of 30 in the previous year.
> This is based on counts conducted in the neighborhood from my earlier post.
> These kind of efforts are mind boggling to say the least.


You can bet that ODNR is watching the results of this experiment paid for by these people as a means of controlling deer throughout the state in case it feels it ever has to. And why wouldn't they? The mere fact that ODNR had to of approved this is scary.

I'm wondering if (God forbid) that if there was an auto accident caused by one of these 'man-manipulated' deer that caused the death of a person if these people that paid for this procedure could be sued and held responsible in any kind of way? Seems since the deer were captured at one time and could have been killed then rather than fixed and turned loose that this may be a possibility.
I'm also wondering if ODNR is still taking the auto accidents caused by these same deer into the equation with the rest of the herd throughout the state like they do when setting deer bag limits throughout the state?
Again...they had these deer once and if killed, could have eliminated that accident caused by that deer. Not to mention could have helped feed a less fortunate, hungry family in a less affluent part of town at the same time.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

bobk said:


> They are doing this nonsense in Jackson?


Chillicothe


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> It should be illegal to leave a cat outside as far as I'm concerned. I keep my dog under control at all times. I installed an underground fence to keep him in my yard. I don't want him on other people's property. One day a young couple moves in down the road. The next thing I know I have a cat roaming my property. I see it in my yard, I see it on my farm, I start getting trail came pictures a half mile away from the new neighbors house of the cat every day, I have poop piles in my garden and landscaping, etc. I stop to talk to the new home owners about it. They think that they are doing me a favor by killing mice. I explain that I kill mice with poison, I don't need help. I explain that cats are indiscriminate killers. I explain that I'm trying to conserve wildlife on my place. I explained that it is pooping where I grow food. It all fell on deaf ears. I was very surprised by their lack of comprehension or respect. They continued to let the cat roam. It all worked out shortly after that though.


Tell us how it all worked out in the end?...haha.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

goddards law shouldnt of passed unless they passed a leash law for cats to bring ohio into the current times with other states !!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JOE W said:


> goddards law shouldnt of passed unless they passed a leash law for cats to bring ohio into the current times with other states !!


Agree with that! I think the way the law is written that you could be charged with a felony if you shot a dog with rabies that was killing your chickens. Before you know it you'll get arrested for swatting a mosquito.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Hot lead has a 100% success rate at sterilization. It's cheap and you get some tasty meat to eat with it also.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> Hot lead has a 100% success rate at sterilization. It's cheap and you get some tasty meat to eat with it also.


You ate the cat?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> Hot lead has a 100% success rate at sterilization. It's cheap and you get some tasty meat to eat with it also.


...and those that are left will produce more tasty meat for next year and the natural cycle of Mother Nature continues as it was meant to do.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Last I knew, a cat was considered feral if it had no collar or no sign of ownership, and wandered freely. ? My mom and dad have a cat that is a great companion, l watch it when they are gone. She's great. She never leaves the house. If she goes outside she is leashed.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... I'd expect nothing less from Michigan.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

9Left said:


> ... I'd expect nothing less from Michigan.


Yes...but apparently it's being done here in Ohio as well. And I'm certain had to be done with the approval of ODNR since deer belong to the state. 
So we may as well get used to not expecting 'nothing less' from this state either.



Hook N Book said:


> This has been going on in a neighborhood in Hamilton county for the last two years. The only difference is the residents of that neighborhood footed the bill themselves. It's an inner city affluent area.
> They love their deer but didn't want the city to have controlled hunts to keep the population down. They complained about the damage the deer do to their property but wanted to cull the heard in a humane manner.
> Im not a deer hunter and there are plenty of them around my house. Just saw a pack of eight two days ago directly behind my house. I see them cutting through my yard and the neighbor's.
> Certainly a bit hypocritical from where I stand.


...and again, you can bet ODNR is monitoring very closely the results of this being done here, as well as watching other states in regards to deer population control.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

one of the deer have died


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> House Bill 60 makes knowingly causing physical harm to a companion animal a fifth-degree felony, punishable by six months to a year in jail and a $2,500 fine


I wonder if that would include my and a friends oscars that I filleted and fried up?

BTW, Oscars are a tasty fish fried up.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> one of the deer have died


Good catch Tom...

http://thevenatic.com/one-ann-arbors-sterilized-deer-now-dead/

...seems those here at OGF aren't the only ones very leery of this experimental crap.


----------

